# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Large concrete pavers?

## gilbo

I am looking to use large concrete pavers (Boral Aspen stone) on a small courtyard (7.5 x 3.5 m). Just wondering if anyone has experience with these products. Are concrete pavers a good option? Are they prone to cracking? Do they need sealing? I like the look of natural sandstone, but is probably out of my price range.

----------


## varpy

I've laid large ones and found them a bit more fiddly to lay.  
Hard on the back and compacting flush to the right height can be annoying, (mind out for cracking them with the rubber mallet) but they are fine. After they have aged they look quite good.  
Price is good too.   :Biggrin:

----------

